
Lt. Gov. Josh Green hopes to reopen Hawaii’s tourism industry by July - bookofjoe
https://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/2020/05/26/lt-gov-josh-green-hopes-reopen-hawaiis-tourism-industry-by-july/
======
ilamont
In the U.S., friends who have taken the test report wait times of up to 7 days
for results, during which time the person being tested could catch COVID even
if the result is negative. There is also a problem with false negatives (~3%,
[https://www.unionleader.com/news/health/coronavirus/state-
of...](https://www.unionleader.com/news/health/coronavirus/state-official-
false-positive-covid-19-tests-very-rare-not-so-with-false-
negatives/article_369216dc-3a09-5139-8a29-0520bc3c9d63.html)).

But I have also read some other countries like Taiwan and Korea have better
testing regimens in place, which high accuracy and fast results. Could Hawaii
implement such a system for incoming travellers?

~~~
standardUser
Emirates has been using a test that has a 10 minute turnaround to test
passengers on some flights...

[https://www.npr.org/sections/coronavirus-live-
updates/2020/0...](https://www.npr.org/sections/coronavirus-live-
updates/2020/04/15/834999076/emirates-airlines-begins-conducting-rapid-
covid-19-tests-for-boarding-passengers)

~~~
buboard
antibody tests are security theater, unless they only allow immune patients to
fly.

~~~
nradov
The rapid tests are checking for viral RNA fragments in the upper respiratory
tract. They aren't drawing blood and checking for antibodies.

------
solarengineer
What about exposure and infection from the time the samples were taken till
the arrival into Hawaii?

~~~
rrmm
The actual thing to do would be a mandatory 14-ish-day quarantine on arrival
at that point.

~~~
SpicyLemonZest
That's what they're doing right now, but they'll need to relax it for any hope
of tourism.

------
dgritsko
Would testing be performed upon arrival, or would people be able to somehow
bring proof of their negative test results? If the latter, then how would you
verify the validity? What happens if you don't have proof, or if you test
positive?

------
sswezey
This pretty clearly falls under the Off-Topic section in the guidelines.

~~~
BillinghamJ
Then hit the flag button or don't upvote.

------
DarthGhandi
People with antibodies in their system should be allowed in everywhere without
quarantine.

The world really needs to stop self harming itself in order to protect a few
boomers with power.

It's very clear that the vast majority of people under 50 are not at risk of
dying from covid19 in developed countries with adequate healthcare.

~~~
iwwr
> People with antibodies in their system should be allowed in everywhere
> without quarantine.

Creates pretty bad incentives if implemented (people will seek out the virus).
Also relies on accuracy of individualized antibody tests.

~~~
momokoko
Does it though? Chicken pox parties are still common. With literally millions
of people in risk of dying and the apparent years until we’ll get to a
vaccine, is it really that crazy to just spend two months intentionally
infecting all low risk people to build up herd immunity?

I know it’s unconventional but this is not a normal situation. If it was done
in an orderly and controlled fashion, possibly even incorporating vaccine
testing, this had the greatest odds of actually fixing the problem as a whole.

~~~
sb8244
It's not a cake walk illness for many that get it. The things I read seem to
assume that you're completely fine if you aren't on death's door. But many of
the first hand accounts from people that got it (and didn't go to the
hospital) is the you absolutely do not want it.

I'm going to err on the side of not getting it if given a choice.

~~~
SpicyLemonZest
Sure, and I think everyone's on the same page that you should be free to do
that. The question is how the rest of us can best get back to a (mostly)
normal life.

~~~
sb8244
Just to be really clear, you're free to do what you want. And I don't care
what you do.

What I don't feel is correct is to institute policy based on things that the
CDC says are not effective enough to determine policy. Or to support
intentional infection based on not understanding the illness well enough. The
reason I don't support that is not because I care about what the people
forcing infection do to themselves, but what they do to the people that need
to support them (hospitals, going out when ill and infecting others who didn't
sign up for that, etc).

~~~
SpicyLemonZest
That makes sense to me. I certainly agree that we shouldn't institute
ineffective policy that won't accomplish our goals, and I share the CDC's
skepticism of immunity passports.

